# Sticky  Bella Barista Warranty



## thesmileyone

Is this dependent on having the warranty card or can you claim via reciept?

I think I may have lost the card...and I can't drink coffee anymore / find good LSOL decaf so I am going to sell my gear.

Thanks


----------



## jimbojohn55

Give them a call, they are usually more than helpful.


----------



## GerryM

I recently bought a used gene cafe which was originally sold by BB, the seller contacted BB about transferring the warranty to me and BB said no need as they know what they've sold and when and warranty will still apply during the warranty period. I take from this that they don't need any paperwork.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

As jimbo says, give them a ring.

They keep all the machines serial numbers and date of sale, so they know about the machine.

Ps: this based on the above post as I sold my Gene to GerryM and contacted them about the warranty, and that's what they said.


----------



## Teejay

I've just bought a Lelit Bianca and received a receipt and a little gold card. The gold card has Mara on it, when I queried this with David at BB he said not to worry as all sales ho on to their computer system with the serial numbers so they should have the information


----------



## thesmileyone

Awesome, thank you


----------



## Dumnorix

thesmileyone said:


> Is this dependent on having the warranty card or can you claim via reciept?
> 
> I think I may have lost the card...and I can't drink coffee anymore / find good LSOL decaf so I am going to sell my gear.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry to hear you're off the coffee. I was too, for a time, for medical reasons. I know that it is harder to find decent LSOL decaf but roasters are improving all the time. I had a great LSOL Ethiopian from Beanshot in Bruton, Somerset a while back, so don't give up hope....


----------



## thesmileyone

Yeah medical reasons, get insane anxiety / panic attacks just from a single latte. so I started cutting things out fromy my diet and it was coffee :/

Had this problem before many years ago after using caffeine like coke to get through dissertation etc, basically overloaded seretonin / adenosine receptors, so I had a 4 year break...but this time round just one cup per day is enough to do the same thing. So I am off it for good. And lack of consumption of whole milk will help a lot for fat loss.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

*Important*: Just letting everyone one know, I spoke to Bella Barista recently who clarified and updated the terms of their 2 year back to base warranty. In essence, it states the 12 month health check is *recommended*, optional and free, *and it is not a requirement for the warranty to carry on through the second year.* The health check can also be done at the customer's home for a fee.

More details: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/bella-barista-uk-warranty

Hope that clarifies a few things!


----------

